# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  SOS sharpei cherche FA

## Fla31

SHARPEI de 5 ans pure race cherche FA dans l'urgence. Je n'ai plus de logement et je serais hébergé très bientôt avec mon enfant de 2 ans !

----------


## aurore27

Bonsoir Fla31, 

Dans votre nouvel hébergement, les animaux ne sont pas acceptés ?

----------


## Fla31

> Bonsoir Fla31, 
> 
> Dans votre nouvel hébergement, les animaux ne sont pas acceptés ?


Bonsoir, je serais hébergé ches des amis

----------


## Cojo

il faudrait peut-être davantage d'explication région ,famille d'accueil en vue d'adoption ou vous la récupérez par la suite...
ça aiderait à trouver plus facilement un placement merci .les ententes du chien avec les autres chiens et les chats etc..

----------

